# Fish and stuff for Sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Since we are moving and I plan to only keep shrimp in my 75g tanks, the fish have to go! I have the following available at the June Meeting:

In one 75g tank I have:

4 medium sized (larger than Silver dollar bodies) unsexed wild caught Peruvian Altums Angelfish - $10 each (Erik)
12 or so Rummy Nose Tetras - $10 for all (Erik)
1 German Blue Ram - Free if you catch him/her

In my other 75g I have:

Neolamprologus caudopunctatus - 6-8 of them $30 (Wayne )
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis - 3 of them for $15 (Chris?)
Neolamprologus multifasciatus - not sure how many - $3 each (Allen)
I have a mix of some tetras and various other fish in this tank that are free if you want to catch them  Most are leftovers from when Rob (rwoehr) was breeding Tetras over the winter. 

In the 50g I have:

A ton of Endlers, I honestly have no idea how many - $1 each or two unsexed fry for $1. Some of these are already spoken for (Melissa) but I'm sure I have plenty  As always, prices are negotiable and I would like to have these out of my tanks by the end of the June Meeting. 

There are also 3-4 Danios of some sort in one of Renee's 10g tanks on my shrimp rack. I don't know her plans for these but if I don't hear back from her before the meeting they are up for grabs. I believe she was going to give them to Chris a while ago but didn't want them to become feeders for his Cichlids 

While not exactly fish I will also have the following available at the meeting:

Wrought Iron stand for a 10g tank, holds 2 tanks - $20 (Wayne)
Four 50lb bags of Soilmaster Select Charcoal for $15 per bag (2 bags evercl92)
air pump stuff, bio balls, and other miscellaneous aquarium related stuff - make a donation to the club and it's yours. It's going in the trash after the meeting so no price is too low for this stuff 

If no one is interested in the above I will put them up on GCAS later in the week. You can either reply, send me a PM or an e-mail if you are interested. I may be a bit delayed in responding the next couple of days as we will be busy with home inspections, packing, and doing all that fun stuff associated with moving, but I will get back to you as soon as I can...

If I come across anything else that may be of interest I will add it in!

I would be willing to trade the fish for Java Ferns (regular or narrow leaf), Anubias or other low light type plants


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd really like to have 2 bags of the SMS. Problem being that I won't make it to the meeting. If someone (from Columbus / Groveport / surrounding area) was going to the meeting, and was willing to bring it back, I'd be very greatful....


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

email sent


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

evercl92 said:


> I'd really like to have 2 bags of the SMS. Problem being that I won't make it to the meeting. If someone (from Columbus / Groveport / surrounding area) was going to the meeting, and was willing to bring it back, I'd be very greatful....


My sister lives very close to Aquarium Adventure In Columbus and will probably be helping us move. We may be able to work out a delivery, at least to her house, of the SMS if you cannot find anyone willing to head this way.

Allen, I got your e-mail and the Multis are yours!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

MatPat said:


> My sister lives very close to Aquarium Adventure In Columbus and will probably be helping us move. We may be able to work out a delivery, at least to her house, of the SMS if you cannot find anyone willing to head this way.


Works for me. Just let me know.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Matt - I'll take the angels and the rummynose tetras! That's exactly what I want in my 50gal and I have a sh*t-ton of fern to trade with - good timing! Let me know how much of the fern you're looking for.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The Angels and Rummy Nose are yours! I need enough Java Fern for a 75g tank. I plan on keeping one 75g low light and the other high light. I'm looking for enough Narrow/Needle Leaf to put on some driftwood and put all of my Anubias underneath the Java Fern Canopy :smile: I need a low maintenance Shrimp tank since I am getting rid of the Shrimp Rack and this one will be it.


----------

